# Model 3 Test Drive in LA



## Chrisamir (Oct 20, 2016)

Hi guys! My name is Christian, and along with my friend, I run the everythingtesla account on Instagram. I have been looking for a generous Model 3 owner who would allow us to briefly test drive the car and collect some videos and photos to post on the account. The owner (owner's account if you have an Instagram account) would be tagged on all of the content. We are eager to get our hands on a Model 3, and although we reserved one on day one, we have yet to receive our configuration invite. Please send us a direct message on Instagram @everythingtesla if you are willing to be ever so kind in helping us make a dream come true. Thank you.

https://www.instagram.com/everythingtesla/


----------



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

Chrisamir said:


> Hi guys! My name is Christian, and along with my friend, I run the everythingtesla account on Instagram. I have been looking for a generous Model 3 owner who would allow us to briefly test drive the car and collect some videos and photos to post on the account. The owner (owner's account if you have an Instagram account) would be tagged on all of the content. We are eager to get our hands on a Model 3, and although we reserved one on day one, we have yet to receive our configuration invite. Please send us a direct message on Instagram @everythingtesla if you are willing to be ever so kind in helping us make a dream come true. Thank you.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/everythingtesla/


I saw one posted on Turo for $180/day (2 day min). Might be worth it if you make money off your site!


----------



## sounddweeb (Mar 12, 2018)

Chrisamir said:


> Hi guys! My name is Christian, and along with my friend, I run the everythingtesla account on Instagram. I have been looking for a generous Model 3 owner who would allow us to briefly test drive the car and collect some videos and photos to post on the account. The owner (owner's account if you have an Instagram account) would be tagged on all of the content. We are eager to get our hands on a Model 3, and although we reserved one on day one, we have yet to receive our configuration invite. Please send us a direct message on Instagram @everythingtesla if you are willing to be ever so kind in helping us make a dream come true. Thank you.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/everythingtesla/


Hi Christian, sorry I'm very late to this forum but I have owned a Model 3 for about 3 weeks and have reviewed it on YouTube. I'm happy to have you guys test the car and post it. Let me know if you're still interested or you have already done this since this post was in January. Thanks! Larry


----------



## Chrisamir (Oct 20, 2016)

sounddweeb said:


> Hi Christian, sorry I'm very late to this forum but I have owned a Model 3 for about 3 weeks and have reviewed it on YouTube. I'm happy to have you guys test the car and post it. Let me know if you're still interested or you have already done this since this post was in January. Thanks! Larry


Thank you Larry! Really appreciate it. I have messaged you separately.


----------

